# Portland Int’l Raceway Lap Time Comparison



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2006 Lap Times (1.964-mile)

800hp Champ Car Lola-Cosworth _ 57.631

650hp ALMS P1 Lola-AER _ 1:03.102

550hp ALMS P2 Porsche _ 1:03.702

300hp Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:04.628

240hp Star Mazda _ 1:08.988

600hp ALMS GT1 Corvette C6-R _ 1:09.399

185hp SCCA DSR Stohr-Yamaha _ 1:09.95

450hp ALMS GT2 Ferrari F430GT _ 1:12.769

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=221769&FS=CHAMPCAR

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=226064&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=221747&FS=ATLANTIC

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=226194&FS=STARMAZDA

http://p081.ezboard.com/fdsrforumfrm28.showMessage?topicID=93.topic


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Portland (1.964-mile) Course Map

http://www.globaleventsgrouppdx.com/champ_car/coursemap/detail.html


----------

